# Ranger school age limit



## wolfman83 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry Guys if this thread may have been discussed numerous times but I could not find any with the search function.
I am planning on requesting to attend ranger school and since I am about to turn 32 years old I was wondering if I am withing the age limit to attend the school if there is one.
Everybody I ask here at my unit does not know (aviation unit) and S1...I would not even go there.
Any info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 18, 2015)

Haven't ever heard of an age limit. There's age limitations for initial induction into some SOF units, but beyond that.... if you can hang, we'll have ya, for the most part.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2015)

The Guard has sent guys in their late 30's and probably a few in their 40's so I doubt the AD side would have any problems.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 18, 2015)

After seeing your intro thread, I would say to you to not let your age be a limiting factor.

It is refreshing to see you progress in your Service.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 18, 2015)

The oldest to ever graduate the course was Ranger Toomey - cannon cocker and a full blooded Irishman from the 82nd. Was 49 when he graduated in 1987. 

To this day, he still holds the record.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I went with two older soldiers, 38 and 42. Both graduated

Go!


----------



## Teufel (Aug 19, 2015)

My operations chief at 1st Force went at 39.  He passed with no recycles.  It's ok to be scared.  I haven't been to Ranger School but I went to the Marine Combatant Dive school at 31 or 32.  Just do it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 19, 2015)

I know that the Gunnery Sergeant that was in a platoon with me at one point was about as old as dirt, and was the meat variant of granite.  Shit was funny the planning for the final florida mission, "so uh, XXX you're frigging Force. This is an amphib assault. Help plz." 

Did the whole op-ord with an appropriate thing, RI's were pleased with the opord then totally changed the whole boat movement process since having some of us last phase Ranger students swim in to secure the landing point before taking the beach en force, etc,  was best referred to as a "*Bad Idea™*".


----------

